# LETS SEE THOES OVEROS!



## kayla221444 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Since I love overo's and all the different patterns you can get, how about everyone post photos of their BEAUTIFUL OVERO Pattern horses!!*


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2008)

Well gosh I have a lot of overos



Here are just a few of them

Feature of course










His daughter Meadow






Baxters Just Teasin Ya






Baxters Gossip Girl











Owsley Fork Flirtation






Ltds Moonlight Bay


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2008)

wow Kay you sure have some beautiful, loud horses, I love them all.

Yvonne


----------



## kayla221444 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like them all as well are any for sale?!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have any straight overos, but these three are splash overos as well as other patterns:

Our stallion Sky is a an overoloosa, he tested LWO negative so his bald face and blue eyes are thanks to splash:






Same with our mare Tango, she tested LWO negative, therefore she's splash as well as tobiano:






And this fella is also an overoloosa, and is out of the above two horses, only splash characteristic he has is blue eyes


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is our overo mare - a daughter of Cross Country Call Me Awesome and LWO+. Oh, yeah, her dam was a gray, double Blue Boy bred, hence the gray color hiding her overo pattern... But she IS a registered Pinto and the photo was actually taken at a Pinto show.


----------



## love_casper (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's my overo boy.

 *CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes *

Well, the overo patterns amongst other things (Frame, Splash, Sabino, Tobiano, and Appaloosa!).

His face marking looks very splash and he tested positive for Frame.
















And here is my Ghost:

Silver bay splash overo + sabino, possibly frame haven't had her tested as I'm not breeding her.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 23, 2008)

I love all the Walk-A-Way horses!



:yeah




:yeah Kay does have a STUNNING mare for sale that I inquired on. Kay has a beautiful herd.

My overo is LTD's Lil Copycat - Black and White Loud Frame Overo Mare!



Thank You Janet from He lls Canyon Ranch!

"Cat" is sired by Shredder and is bred LTD, Van-Lo, Miller etc. Also Cat's Grandsire is Sample!











I also have a blk/wht tovero colt named Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky.

All of our foals will have a LWO+ parent.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 23, 2008)

I always have and alway will prefer solids, but i do have an overo broodmare, East Acres Cotton Candy.
















I prefer tobiano's...have three here, but give me a "boring" solid any day



.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm also a person who really prefers solid color horses, but I have some colts who I think are splash overo or LWO. Will test them before breeding, of course. They are both Reflection sons.

[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a "Starter"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 32"

Sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of Nat'l Grand Champions / Out of a Nat'l Champion Producing Mare

Reflection is a Son of Lazy N Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy









[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Brass Monkey, a/k/a "Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31"

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy N Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## JewelsOK (Oct 24, 2008)

She is not a mini, but here is our Overo "biggie".


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are some of mine:

Alamo Streakers Mime

He is frame, splash, sabino overo.






His daughter Magical Melody, also carries all three overo genes she is registered with Pinto also.






Melody is two years old in this photo (aged three now)

Melody as a weanling. Yes, turning gray and a stunning mare no matter what her color!






Texas Hold Um - Visual frame - sabino son of Mime.






Mazda two year old splash overo son by Mime.


----------



## Margaret (Oct 24, 2008)

This boy is out of my champagne stallion, and a lovely brown and white pinto mare.

He is a tovero, overo, champagne, with a splash




.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 24, 2008)

oooo I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE a pretty palomino overo and yep, yours fits the bill!



> She is not a mini, but here is our Overo "biggie".



I love this little guy too!







> This boy is out of my champagne stallion, and a lovely brown and white pinto mare.He is a tovero, overo, champagne, with a splash


----------



## Dona (Oct 24, 2008)

Overos have always been my passion.....specifically, the Frame pattern, which is what I breed for. Of course, you are not going to get a frame everytime, but you can get some really striking Tovero patterns that are a combination of Frame, Sabino, Splash & Tobiano, which are beautiful too.



I also like my Overos tiny.....32" or under.

Here is our herd sire, "Kickapoo's Apache Moon".






And here are a few of the Frame or combination Frame Overo minis we've breed here over the years.

Kickapoo's A MayZing Moon






and here's her other side...






Kickapoo's Laced By Moonlite






Kickapoo's I've Been Mooned






Kickapoo's Full Monty






Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather






Kickapoo's Apache Spirit






Kickapoo's Apache Kokopelli


----------



## tinypony (Oct 24, 2008)

Sadly no overo minis, but here is my Tovero Medicine Hat.


----------



## vvf (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are a few of ours.

Mare. Valley View Hawks Hypnotic






Jr stallion. Sun Countrys Hawks Espresso on Ice






Sr stallion Spirit Thunders Golden Phantom


----------



## laughingllama75 (Oct 24, 2008)

my biggie mare I just sold 2 weeks ago.......the one white spot you see, and a blue eye on the right.


----------



## drk (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a few !!

*MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET* *27" Frame Overo*






*DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR* *2008 colt*






*DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR *& dam *BLAZING GOOD TIME* *(NOSTALGIAS SHOW ME THE MONEY DAUGHTER)*


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 26, 2008)

wow diane!!!! I love your black mare with the white face!!!!

Robin


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 27, 2008)

CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire












Mini Magic's Lady Casino











CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo (sold him recently)











Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys











CheyAuts Perfect Attraction











Star Spangled Tucker











Jessi


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 4, 2008)

Kay, I could just move into your barn. I LOVE YOUR HORSES!!!

Robin


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww thanks Robin!! You need to come and visit!! We would have so much fun



I love having them out in the front pasture as all you can see is spots everywhere.


----------



## hairicane (Nov 4, 2008)

I love my appys but a beautiful overo always catches my attention. I dont have that many overo breeding horses but they sure outproduce themselves every year at foaling season. Here are some of ours.

2008 Skittles and Cisco filly






2007 Skittles and Cisco filly with one of our appy fillies






2006 Skittles and Cisco lwo pos. and splash filly, 30" tall






Suzanna and Cisco 08 overo/tovero colt being shown at Nationals






Moon and Cisco tovero 2008 filly






Beretta and Cisco 2008 Frame Colt






This is Daddy to all the foals, our Cisco. He carries all 3 overo types Frame, Splash and sabino






This is Moon our splashed white overo mare wiith her 08 filly. Moons parents are both Gold Melody Boy grandget! Love the bloodlines!






Suzanna a lovely overo sabino mare. She almost looks a pink color, I love her. Her sire

is a Gold Melody Boy Grandson. Shhe is shown here with a previous overo colt.






Classy a lovely bay splash overo mare. Shown here with a previous blk overo filly






Weeki Wachee a splash overo mare. Shhhe iis half sister to Skittles below.






Skittles my lovely splash goldmine of a producing mare. Every foal she has had is a black overo with blue eyes!


----------



## countrycharm (Nov 4, 2008)

oh LOVE overos





Heres my two overo boys



....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 4, 2008)

We have no Overo's but one of these days

after we move

wow some beauties here everyone


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Nov 5, 2008)

And for the daddy of the most famous frame ovaro ltd's Magic Man, Shredder! He is realy my friends hores, I have a son of his.






And this is the son of his I have, Richlynn Shredders Image of Hajel.


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 6, 2008)

Shadows_Gold said:


> And for the daddy of the most famous frame ovaro ltd's Magic Man, Shredder! He is realy my friends hores, I have a son of his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shredder may or may not be overo (looks Tobiano to me) however your colt is Tobiano, not overo.

As a side note, when I think of overo, LWO+ comes to mind. I know that technically Sabinos and Splash are overos too but I don't think of them as such.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is our young stallion and I did get him lab-tested and he is LWO+ (Frame Overo) and "TT" as Tobiano.

















My question is... What color you think he is?

To myself that he seem like brown color as his skin is not really BLACK to me.

He is registered as black/white pinto...

I love his color and I think it is beautiful.

Also I love to look at everyone's miniatures..

They are all beautiful overos.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 6, 2008)

*wow! everyones overos are beautiful






*


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Nov 9, 2008)

Shredder is ovaro, she had him tested. I know my colt is tobiano I was just showing him off cuz I'm am extremely proud of him.


----------

